# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  لطفا یک دوره کلاس DBA خوب معرفی کنید

## mammadkoma

با سلام
من می خواهم در یک دوره کلاس DBA خوب شرکت کنم.
دوره ای که معتبر بوده و مدرکش مورد تایید شرکتها باشد و بتوانم با اون یک شغل دی بی ای خوب و راحت و با حقوق خوب بگیرم. 
آیا کسی سراغ داره؟
لطفا اطلاعات کامل از زمان و مکان و معتبر بودن دوره را اعلام کنید.
با تشکر

----------

